# lets game



## convenience_storeMan (Apr 3, 2015)

Im looking for a pathfinder game


----------



## was (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.enworld.org/forum/forumdisplay.php?49-Gamers-Seeking-Gamers


----------



## Morrus (Apr 5, 2015)

Well I'm convinced!


----------



## convenience_storeMan (Apr 5, 2015)

you guys want to start something


----------



## ppaladin123 (Apr 6, 2015)

convenience_storeMan said:


> you guys want to start something





You should explain what you are looking for: what time and where (online)? And tell people about yourself.


----------



## convenience_storeMan (Apr 6, 2015)

well Im Canadian and I work 14 hours a day 7 days a week so it would have to be online


----------

